# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  How often do you feed your baby ball python's?

## Haddady's RnR

Every 2 days?

 Every 3-5 days?

 Every 7 days?

- - - Updated - - -

And by baby I mean 100g-300g

----------


## BHReptiles

feed babies up to about 400-500g every 5 days. Anything bigger than that every 7. 

The way I, personally, do it is I feed anyone eating Fuzzy rats and smaller every 4-5 days. Anyone eating weaned rats or larger every 7 days.

----------

Newowner1 (03-04-2015)

----------


## satomi325

Hatchling - 500 grams get fed every 4-5 days.
500 + grams get put on a 7 -10 day schedule.

----------


## S.I.R.

I agree with the above.  I feed every 5 days until 500 grams and then weekly.

----------


## Kodieh

I'm on a 3-4 day schedule. They feed on sunday, then Wednesday, then the following Sunday repeats the schedule. I'll do that till they hit about 500g then ill go on a 5 day with 10 percent body weight meals. After they pass 1000g I will go on a 7 day, 15 percent meal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RobNJ

For the most part, I feed once a week regardless of size/age...

----------


## sorraia

Right now all of my snakes are less than 350g and eat every 4-5 days.

----------


## Burzurk

Every 5 days for hatchlings

----------


## Haddady's RnR

I have a 210g spider female and she every 2-3 days. Is that bad to be feeding her that much?

----------


## BHReptiles

> I'm on a 3-4 day schedule. They feed on sunday, then Wednesday, then the following Sunday repeats the schedule. I'll do that till they hit about 500g then ill go on a 5 day with 10 percent body weight meals. After they pass 1000g I will go on a 7 day, 15 percent meal.


You do know that the 10-15% rule is only for juveniles? Adults shouldn't be getting more than a medium rat worth of food a week. My mediums have been running around 150-175g...and I feed those to my 2200g ball python.

----------


## REBELLMORPH

i feed every 4 day's until 500g,then every 7 days

----------

Deu2e (10-17-2017)

----------


## Haddady's RnR

Does anyone feel feeding at 200g every 2 days is unhealthy?

----------


## Kodieh

> You do know that the 10-15% rule is only for juveniles? Adults shouldn't be getting more than a medium rat worth of food a week. My mediums have been running around 150-175g...and I feed those to my 2200g ball python.


I thought about going back and amending my statement to the fact that it was just for my only two females who are both 180g right now. My males, which are adults, are fed a small rat every seven days. There's no way a small rat comes close to 10 percent of an 1800g adult.  :Wink:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## martin82531

One of my balls is 875g and the other is 675g both are on 10 day feeding schedules.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Punkymom

I feed 10-15% every 7 days regardless of age. Once my males are on smalls they don't get larger prey. I have all but one of my males on small rats. My girls won't get anything larger than a medium rat once they're bit enough. They're both taking small rats right now.

----------


## satomi325

> You do know that the 10-15% rule is only for juveniles? Adults shouldn't be getting more than a medium rat worth of food a week. .


X2
I feed adults smalls and the occasional medium.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Annarose15

> Does anyone feel feeding at 200g every 2 days is unhealthy?


Unhealthy? Probably not at that age. Unnecessary and wasteful? Absolutely. If you are feeding an appropriately-sized meal, then feeding that often just just cause the BP to defecate nutrients that would have otherwise been used (aka your money). This also means they always have full bellies when you handle them. If you are feeding undersized meals, then the nutrient content might be about the same, but now you have a snake that is constantly hungry because it isn't getting a big enough meal, and that can lead to getting bitten.

----------


## jben

> For the most part, I feed once a week regardless of size/age...





> I feed 10-15% every 7 days regardless of age. Once my males are on smalls they don't get larger prey. I have all but one of my males on small rats. My girls won't get anything larger than a medium rat once they're bit enough. They're both taking small rats right now.


X 2 

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## Gpoop

Feed mine once a week

----------


## Rob

My two new ones are taking meals every four days.

----------


## bcpythons

Hello,

Did you face problems with over-feeding? What happened? Did they stop to eat for a long time? Problem with breeding?
I have heard that obese ball pythons are too fat to breed, females won't ovulate. Did you experiment it?
We also see a lot of big mamas, huge females (usually normal females, I don't know why, because morphs aren't smaller)

What is the fastest grow you got? Usually, it takes 2 to 3 years for a female before to reproduce.
But I guess some may breed at 18 months. As said Stefan Broghammer in his book, in the wild, there are only gravid female, or yearlings. If it took 3 years, we should meet intermediate sizes in the wild.

Males can grow fast too. I have a GHI male that weights 65 grammes when I bought him 2 weeks ago. He's a great eater. He jumps on it. I feed him every 4 days with hoppers. I am wondering what may happen if I give him as much food he wants, let's say every 2 days. Did some of you ever tried this?

I think it is not a good way to proceed. If long time breeders respect that schedule, there should be a reason. They aren't stupid
Pythons teach you patience.
But I am interested by theses points. Usually, we hear a lot about picky eaters not huge eaters.

Thanks for your replies.

----------


## BmoreBalls

> Every 2 days?
> 
>  Every 3-5 days?
> 
>  Every 7 days?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And by baby I mean 100g-300g


We have a baby lesser we just got and she's eating f/t hoppers every 5days.

----------

Deu2e (10-17-2017)

----------


## 200xth

100-300g is once every 7 days for me.

----------


## LivingwithBalls

I'm feeding my 90 gram bp every 5 days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr. Misha

I feed all my BPs regardless of weight every 7 days. I'm not in a hurry and it's probably healthier too.

----------


## LivingwithBalls

> I feed all my BPs regardless of weight every 7 days. I'm not in a hurry and it's probably healthier too.


I was doing this, but then he started to beg for food...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr. Misha

> I was doing this, but then he started to beg for food...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's usually my cue to up the food.

----------


## LivingwithBalls

> That's usually my cue to up the food.


Hehe yes I did that first, but he still insisted he was starving. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Mr. Misha_ (03-06-2015)

----------


## Mr. Misha

> Hehe yes I did that first, but he still insisted he was starving. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey, if they want to eat, you gotta feed 'em.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> We have a baby lesser we just got and she's eating f/t hoppers every 5days.


2 years later....

----------


## LivingwithBalls

> Hey, if they want to eat, you gotta feed 'em.


Yup, that's for sure! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPython.Fanatic

i feed my baby  every 5 days. I have only just switched her over from hoppers to rat pups.

----------

